# Fifth Wheel Stolen



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I am placing this on Our forum just as a notification and warning not to think they are unstealable, This unit was owned by an Author from a Site book.
This is HIS notification which I have copied and pasted.

:- 

However, I bring it to the attention of all American Fifth Wheel Owners - this 5'er was stolen from the UK (Warrington, Cheshire) on Sunday night / Monday morning this week. So just because you have a different way of towing your 'Caravan' don't think you are immune to the thieves! 



It is a standard KountryLite as supplied by Calder Leisure - one slide out - 26ft long - chassis number IA9AA0ZM014945. 
Negative police reaction quote: "it is probably in Ireland by now and if so it is gone for good" and i thought in this days of counter terrorism all vehicles were photographed and licence plates recorded at port of exit also all travellers have a passport?

regards


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like a stolen to order job,because it requires a special hitch. Any CCTV available for the rozzers?
Do they want to catch the scum?
Quickest way to Ireland from Warrington would be the ferry from Twelve Quays in Birkenhead. " sailings a day 11a.m. and 11p.m. Have they been asked?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Why would anyone want to steal a 5th wheel?

Doesn't make sense to me :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Why would anyone want to steal a 5th wheel?
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me :wink:


Cos to some they are better than Motorhomes, Including Me. :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Nah, you'll be back :wink: Everyone who tries a caravan after a motorhome comes back! Some quietley and some with a bang.

I bet you :lol:

Eddie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Blimey Les, when I saw the title I thought you were referring to 'your' fifth wheeler :roll: 8O 

pete


----------

